# Where to buy guppies in Atlanta



## JesseM (Jan 2, 2008)

I am planning to start a small aquarium with guppies in Atlanta. 

Any advice on where to buy?


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

me too, im by marietta and the petco on barrett prkwy has some nice ones like 5 or 6 and petsmart by target on exit 7 on 575 has a few too but they are all around 2-3 bucks, if you look around you might be able to find a local breeder


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, 3 year old thread. But if you want fish in Atlanta, there is a 'tropical fish auction' this Sunday. 3-20-11 in Forest Park. http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/showthread.php?3512-Spring-Auction. Mostly freshwater fish, live plants, and used dry goods (tanks, decor, etc.) but an occasional native, SW or Brackish fish will show up. More common is SW equip that FW people got w/ a used tank. Sometimes sumps and bio-balls go way cheap.

No entry fee, just bring ID to get a bidder #

There are usually some very nice guppies for reasonable $.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh dang! I just missed it. I live right around where you live emc7!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Guppies went high for an auction (priced like retail, lol), but they were very nice. Blue moscow and half-black reds. You might try Petland Dunwoody right now, Ken went to a big wholesale event Saturday and brought back some very nice fish (including huge blue platies) but I hear they are selling out fast. Also last time I was there they had some lovely endlers.

Next meeting is April 10. If you can make a meeting, its always good to post a 'wish list' on the AAAA forum about a week before. I usual go. Fish delivery and carpooling isn't out of the question either.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

ahh i missed it too
sorry i didnt even notice it was an old thread, sorry =P


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You guys like natives up there? 
Do you think anyone would be interested in something like Flagfin Shiners, Pteronotropis signipinnis?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pteronotropis_signipinnis


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are at least 3 or 4 serious native keepers in the club. There were shiners (Alabama rainbow?) in the auction. It couldn't hurt to post in the FS section. There is no fee or membership requirement. We have sellers in CO that post their latest fish list.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, cool. Thanks!


----------

